# Forum About Russia Culture and History  Ф. И. Тютчев. Стихи. Аудио в исполнении известных актёров

## Lampada

http://www.ruthenia.ru/tiutcheviana/sti ... ezumie.mp3  Читает *Иннокентий Смоктуновский*   *Безумие* 
Там, где с землею обгорелой
Слился, как дым, небесный свод, –
Там в беззаботности веселой
Безумье жалкое живет. 
Под раскаленными лучами,
Зарывшись в пламенных песках,
Оно стеклянными очами
Чего-то ищет в облаках. 
То вспрянет вдруг и, чутким ухом
Припав к растреснутой земле,
Чему-то внемлет жадным слухом
С довольством тайным на челе. 
И мнит, что слышит струй кипенье,
Что слышит ток подземных вод,
И колыбельное их пенье,
И шумный из земли исход!. 
<1829>  *Madness* 
Where the earth is seered, 
in the sky's misty haze disappears, 
in carefree gaiety 
lives pitiful insanity.  
Beneath rays which burn, 
digging into flaming sands, 
his glassy gaze is turned 
to seek things far above the land.  
Suddenly he'll leap, wary as a beast, 
pressing his ear against the parched soil, 
avidly sure some sound will reward his toil. 
With mysterious pleasure his features are creased.  
He thinks he hears currents bubbling their mirth 
as they course beneath the ground, 
and he thinks it's a cradle-song he's found 
as they noisily burst from the earth.  
Translation by F. Jude     http://www.ruthenia.ru/tiutcheviana/

----------


## Lampada

http://www.ruthenia.ru/tiutcheviana/sti ... onnica.mp3  Читает *Иннокентий Смоктуновский*   *Бессонница*  
Часов однообразный бой,
Томительная ночи повесть!
Язык для всех равно чужой
И внятный каждому, как совесть! 
Кто без тоски внимал из нас,
Среди всемирного молчанья,
Глухие времени стенанья,
Пророчески-прощальный глас? 
Нам мнится: мир осиротелый
Неотразимый Рок настиг –
И мы, в борьбе, природой целой
Покинуты на нас самих. 
И наша жизнь стоит пред нами,
Как призрак на краю земли,
И с нашим веком и друзьями
Бледнеет в сумрачной дали... 
И новое, младое племя
Меж тем на солнце расцвело,
А нас, друзья, и наше время
Давно забвеньем занесло! 
Лишь изредка, обряд печальный
Свершая в полуночный час,
Металла голос погребальный
Порой оплакивает нас! 
<1829>   *Insomnia* 
The clock's invariable strokes, 
Night's wearisome narration! 
A language strange alike to all 
And clear to everyone like Conscience.  
Of us, who has ungrieving harked 
Midst universal silence 
The muffled plaints of Time, 
The oracular, the parting voice?  
We fancy thus: the orphaned world 
Has fallen to unswerving Doom, 
And we, in strife, by all of Nature 
Have been abandoned to ourselves:  
Our life is standing there before us 
Ghost-like, upon the edge of Earth, 
And paling into gloomy distance 
With our companions and our age,  
And a new and youthful breed 
Has risen 'neath the sun, 
And we, friends, and our times 
Have long been covered in oblivion.  
But seldom, in a somber rite 
At midnight's hour 
The funerary voice of iron 
Chances to weep for us.     *Insomnia* 
Monotonous dying of the hours: 
midnight is telling a tedious tale 
in a foreign language we can’t fail 
to recognise as ours.  
Who can claim it never befell 
him to hear time’s muffled groans 
stab his soul at night, the drone, 
when all’s quiet, of a prescient farewell?  
It’s as if the world had been orphaned 
by irresistible fate chased and caught, 
and nature, after we had fought, 
had marooned us, each on his separate island.  
Before us there stands our existence, 
a spectre on earth’s edge, 
and with our friends and with our age 
it pales into the distance.  
While under the sun there is a birth, 
a new and youthful tribe’s begotten 
and it has long since been forgotten 
that we, our friends, our age, were ever on this earth!  
At times, performing some gloomy rite, 
we can her metallic sighs 
bemoaning our demise 
in the silence of the night.      http://www.ruthenia.ru/tiutcheviana/

----------


## Lampada

http://www.ruthenia.ru/tiutcheviana/sti ... iznecy.mp3  Читает *Михаил Козаков*   *Близнецы* 
Есть близнецы – для земнородных
Два божества – то Смерть и Сон,
Как брат с сестрою дивно сходных –
Она угрюмей, кротче он... 
Но есть других два близнеца –
И в мире нет четы прекрасней,
И обаянья нет ужасней,
Ей предающего сердца... 
Союз их кровный, не случайный,
И только в роковые дни
Своей неразрешимой тайной
Обворожают нас они. 
И кто в избытке ощущений,
Когда кипит и стынет кровь,
Не ведал ваших искушений –
Самоубийство и Любовь! 
(Между июлем 1850 и серединой 1851)   *The twins* 
There are twins. For the earthborn 
they are gods, Death and Sleep, 
like brother and sister wondrously akin, 
Death's the gloomier, Sleep is gentler.  
But there are two more twins: 
there are no finer twins in the world, 
and there's no fascination more fearsome 
than he who's surrendered his heart to them.  
They're no in-laws. Their union is one of blood, 
and only on days ordained by fate, 
with their unsolvable mystery 
do they charm us, enchant, fascinate,  
and who, in an excess of sensation, 
when blood boils and freezes in his veins, 
can claim he's never tasted your temptations, 
Suicide and Love?      http://www.ruthenia.ru/tiutcheviana/

----------


## Lampada

http://www.ruthenia.ru/tiutcheviana/sti ... lkolet.mp3    Читает *В. Муратов*   *Брат, столько лет сопутствовавший мне,*
И ты ушел, куда мы все идем,
И я теперь на голой вышине
Стою один – и пусто всё кругом. 
И долго ли стоять тут одному?
День, год-другой – и пусто будет там,
Где я теперь, смотря в ночную тьму
И, что со мной, не сознавая сам... 
Бесследно всё – и так легко не быть!
При мне иль без меня – что нужды в том?
Всё будет то ж – и вьюга так же выть,
И тот же мрак, и та же степь кругом. 
Дни сочтены, утрат не перечесть,
Живая жизнь давно уж позади,
Передового нет, и я как есть
На роковой стою очереди́. 
11 декабря 1870   http://www.ruthenia.ru/tiutcheviana/

----------


## Lampada

http://www.ruthenia.ru/tiutcheviana/sti ... ozduha.mp3  Читает *Михаил Козаков*   *В душном воздуха молчанье*,
Как предчувствие грозы,
Жарче роз благоуханье,
Резче голос стрекозы... 
Чу! за белой, дымной тучей
Глухо прокатился гром;
Небо молнией летучей
Опоясалось кругом... 
Некий жизни преизбыток
В знойном воздухе разлит!
Как божественный напиток
В жилах млеет и горит! 
Дева, дева, что волнует
Дымку персей молодых?
Что мутится, что тоскует
Влажный блеск очей твоих? 
Что, бледнея, замирает
Пламя девственных ланит?
Что так грудь твою спирает
И уста твои палит?.. 
Сквозь ресницы шелковы́е
Проступили две слезы...
Иль то капли дождевые
Зачинающей грозы?.. 
<1835>
_____________________ 
Silent air enwrapping 
me, storm-threatening, 
crickets louder singing, 
roses’ aromas sharper rising ....  
From behind a white, hazy cloud 
thunder rattles round the land. 
Lightning scampers round the sky, 
sewing for its waist a band.  
Life-surplus overflowing, 
nectar pouring 
through the air, scorching, 
melting through my veins, burning ...  
Girl, what things excite 
the gauze across your breasts, 
darkening and troubling 
your eyes’ moist light?  
Why do you turn so pale? 
What chases your maidenly blush? 
What presses onto your bosom? 
Why do your lips start to flush?  
Through silken lashes 
tears form – 
are they early raindrops 
of the coming storm?      http://www.ruthenia.ru/tiutcheviana/

----------


## Lampada

http://www.ruthenia.ru/tiutcheviana/...ennyvecier.mp3    Читает *А. Кутепов*   *Осенний вечер* 
Есть в светлости осенних вечеров
Умильная, таинственная прелесть!..
Зловещий блеск и пестрота дерёв,
Багряных листьев томный, легкий шелест,
Туманная и тихая лазурь
Над грустно-сиротеющей землею
И, как предчувствие сходящих бурь,
Порывистый, холодный ветр порою,
Ущерб, изнеможенье – и на всем
Та кроткая улыбка увяданья,
Что в существе разумном мы зовем
Божественной стыдливостью страданья! 
Октябрь 1830     *Autumn Evening*  
There is a wistful charm, a tenderness, 
Mysterious and soft, in autumn's even: 
The trees in weird and brilliant garments dress, 
The gory leaves to whispered talk are given; 
Above the sad and orphaned earth the skies 
Lie veiled and bleak, the sun's departure mourning, 
And gusty winds with sudden anger rise, 
Of pending storms the grim and chilly warning... 
, decline, and – over all – the worn 
And wasting spirit's smile, doomed soon to vanish, 
That lights a sufferer's face and that is born 
Of modesty, the godlike pride of anguish.  *Autumn Evening*  
There is about these autumn evenings bright 
So touching, so mysterious a pleasure: 
The eerie tint of trees, now dark, now light, 
The languid brush of crimson leaves to treasure, 
The misted-over muted azure hue 
That hangs above the sorrow-orphaned valleys, 
And like forebodings when a storm is due, 
A chilling, gusting wind makes fitful sallies; 
Decay and near-exhaustion and on all 
That meek and gently smiling evanescence 
Which in a thinking creature we would call 
A God-bestowed all-suff'ring acquiescence.  *An Autumn Evening*  In the brightness of autumn evenings 
here is a touching, mysterious charm: 
an ominous glitter, motley trees, 
a light, languorous rustle of scarlet leaves, 
a hazy, quiet blueness 
across the sadly orphaned world 
and, presaging gathering storms, 
at times a gusty snap of wind. 
Loss. Exhaustion. And on it all 
there is that gentle smile of fading 
which, in a thinking creature, we should call 
the divine shame of suffering.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.ruthenia.ru/tiutcheviana/...enniagroza.mp3 Читает *А. Кутепов*   *Весенняя гроза* 
Люблю грозу в начале мая,
Когда весенний, первый гром,
Как бы резвяся и играя,
Грохочет в небе голубом. 
Гремят раскаты молодые,
Вот дождик брызнул, пыль летит,
Повисли перлы дождевые,
И солнце нити золотит. 
С горы бежит поток проворный,
В лесу не молкнет птичий гам,
И гам лесной, и шум нагорный –
Всё вторит весело громам. 
Ты скажешь: ветреная Геба,
Кормя Зевесова орла,
Громокипящий кубок с неба,
Смеясь, на землю пролила. 
<1828>, начало 1850-х годов    *A Spring Storm*  
I love May's first storms: 
chuckling, sporting spring 
grumbles in mock anger; 
young thunder claps, 
a spatter of rain and flying dust 
and wet pearls hanging 
threaded by sun-gold; 
a speedy current scampers from the hills. 
Such a commotion in the woods! 
Noises cartwheel down the mountains. 
Every sound is echoed round the sky. 
You'd think capricious Hebe, 
feeding the eagle of Zeus, 
had raised a thunder-foaming goblet, 
unable to restrain her mirth, 
and tipped it on the earth.  (F. Jude)*A Spring Storm*  
I love a thunder – storm at the beginning of May , 
when spring’s first thunder, 
as though play , in a frolic , 
rumbles in the blue sky. 
The young peals of thunder rattle. 
Now it is drizzling, 
dust is flying, pearls are hanging, 
and the sun is gilding the treads. 
A swift torrent rushes down the hill, 
The birds’ clamour in the wood does not cease; 
The clamour in the woods and the noise on the hillside 
All gaily echo the thunder – claps. 
You will say inconstant Hebe, 
while feeding Zeus’s eagle, 
laughing , emptied a cup seething with thunder 
from heaven on to the earth  (Дм. Оболенский, источник)*A Spring Storm*  
I love a thunder-storm in May 
When here the first spring’s early thunder, 
As though a joyful part of play, 
Roars in the blue sky in its grandeur. 
Being strong and young, it’s thundering, 
Look, rain has started, dust is flying, 
The rainy pearls have hung as strings, 
The sun is gilding threads by smiling. 
A stream runs quickly down the hill, 
The birds of wood don’t cease songs’ wonders, 
And whistle from wood and sound of rill 
Both gaily echo to the thunders... It’s carefree Hebe, you may say, 
When feeding Zeus’s noble eagle, 
Below her on the earth’s huge tray 
Has spilled a cup, it makes her giggle.

----------

